# Green Hair - Colour recommendations for makeup



## Green (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey,

  	Im hoping all you amazing people will be able to help me, i used to wear loads of makeup when i had black hair, as everything went with it. I changed my hair to green around 2 years ago and stopped wearing makeup and have just started to get back into the swing of wearing it.

  	Now my problem is trying to figure out what colours i am ok to wear, i.e i wont look like a clown lol!, that will go with the green hair.

  	Ive added a photo, so you can see the colour it is, the photo ive added im also not wearing any makeup.

  	Thank you for any help

  	Nessy

  	P.S dont know how to re-size the image, Sorry!!!!


----------



## CakeRabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

Your hair looks really fun! That's a nice, rich green. 

  	I would say to focus on your eyes, really make them pop and stand out. I think smoky brown and bronze eyeshadows will complement your eye color, without competing with your hair. Black mascara would look nice, too. If you penciled in your eyebrows with your natural color (looks like dark brown or even black), I think you'd have a glamorous look to bring attention to your eyes.

  	For lips, I would go subtle, soft, and natural. Peach and pink lipglosses would look nice. Bold lip colors (like red) will probably compete with your hair color too much.

  	Hope this helps you!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Soft pale pink cheeks and some teal and green e/s (MAC's Humid would look great!) would give you a flattering mermaid look!  Try a deep rose coloured lipstick (pink, cool and deep, like raspberries).I also think some coppers or coppers with gold and green e/s with a copper/bronzed lipstick would look nice!


----------

